
Is it OK to Hire People from Your Friend's Company? - bkudria
http://bhorowitz.com/2011/02/23/is-it-ok-to-hire-people-from-your-friend%e2%80%99s-company/
======
jefe78
Is it ok? Sure. Does it show a general lack of respect for your friend? Yes.

I wouldn't do it but that doesn't mean you shouldn't...I suppose.

~~~
nandemo
I'm confused by your usage of "it's OK". I suppose that if something shows a
lack of respect for your friend, that thing is "not OK" by definition.

------
ojbyrne
Previous discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2254663>

~~~
bkudria
Sometimes, instead of searching for the YC thread on an article, I just submit
it and trust the URl de-duper.

Clearly, that is a stupid strategy.

------
wesleyd
Is it ok to collude with your competitors?

~~~
orijing
I know this isn't what the OP was thinking, but this is the first thing I
thought after reading his question.

Isn't it illegal to have some implicit or explicit agreement not to hire from
each other's firms?

------
lwhi
Treat people as you'd like to be treated. The way you treat people on the way
up, is likely to affect the way you'll be treated on the way down.

Poaching staff from your associate / friend's company is likely to create
friction.

------
bobx11
If you have to ask this question you must not be a good friend. You have to
talk to your friend about how they would feel if you pursued the employee
first if you care about your friendship.

------
petervandijck
When would it not be ok to offer someone a job? Of course it's ok.

